

ASUS spills jelly beans on why Nexus 7 has no rear camera, cites added cost - ponka
http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/20/asus-explains-why-nexus-7-has-no-rear-camera-cites-cost/

======
patrickod
Does anyone else think that taking photos with a tablet is a very clunky
experience? I have absolutely no problem with my Nexus 7 having no rear facing
camera as I doubt I'd ever use it.

